# Iluvwalkers(Nikki)



## jdomep (Dec 28, 2007)

Did you get your camera figured out? I am sorry I missed your email - as you can imagine it has been quite hectic around here with these 4 boys of mine







There is an awesome forum just on the 4/3rds system - big help with lots of stuff.

http://www.fourthirdsphoto.com/vbb/

The only other forum I visit





Let me know if you have any probs...

Julie


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 28, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]hi, thanks Julie, i couldn't figure it out, it just kept flashing and killed the battery so i gave up



. my sister left this morning to go back to Syracuse and that is the closest Circuit City so she is returning it for me. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------

